# What can I add to my puppy food?



## Jah (Oct 21, 2008)

Well im from the Bahamas so i dont have access to as wide a range of dog food as those in the U.S, I started off giving my puppy eukanuba large puppy food but she got kinda tired of it so I started her on Exceed large dog food which is good for puppies also....But what I was wondering is what can I add to it to give it flavour or to make my puppy want to eat more of it because sometimes she wont eat the food shed only nibble at it. I saw that some people said they give their dogs raw eggs and olive oil..i tried both on 2 seperate occasions and she loved it. My pitbull puppy is a little over 4 months.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome!  First off I would suggest you do an intro in that section. 

As far as what to feed your pup. I guess if the vet is happy with how she looks and she is healthy has normal stools I wouldn't worry about adding anything. If she is skinny and doesn't want to eat this food you could add egg once a week and use the oil ever third day. You might want to give her boiled gr.beef or a bit chicken too but only if she is skinny and not eating and the vet says that there is nothing wrong with her.


----------



## Jah (Oct 21, 2008)

Well she isn't skinny at all, actually shes a good size..I only have pictures of her at like 5 weeks when she was really small..I have to get some new ones to put up. I heard giving pitbulls chicken etc. might give them worms though, is that true?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No not that I know of. I had my girl Chalice on a raw diet for almost a yr. She had chicken brown rice different veggies and yogurt or cottage cheese. She had a health iue tho that we working though. 

Only one of mine has trouble with worm and that is DaVinci he likes to dig up moles and also catch mice and eat them so he would get tape worm I give ivomec once a week and do't have that trouble anymore.


----------



## Jah (Oct 21, 2008)

True, well the only problems I would have like that are pigeons and rats and I havent seen any evidence of my puppy killing those yet, I know pigeons try to get at her food but I dont let um.


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

well there poop is really nasty though you might want to watch and make sure that there isn't any in her food. I don't know if birds can give dogs any illnesses but they can give it to humans so i kinda think they can. Please be careful with her if she is outside all the time. Im sure you wouldn't want her getting anything from a dirty birdy! Good luck to you both and welcome!

:angel:


----------



## Jah (Oct 21, 2008)

I heard that pigeons give dogs a disease called paboa or somkething like that I don't know how to spell it but appearently they get it from the pigeons eating their food or leaving dropings and I guess they would pick it up from their droppings or eating the food that the pigeons ate and left behind...But I try to watch over my puppy whiles she is eating to make sure this doesn't happen.


----------

